# Covenant Radio



## caoclan (Mar 10, 2009)

A drawback to podcasting: not being up to date. Why did Jeff McCormack leave Covenant Radio? The guests seem to be more "famous" since his departure (Burk Parsons, Michael Hornton, Joel Beeke). Any info on this change???


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 6, 2009)

It looks like Covenant Radio has completely abandoned the Federal Vision:

Covenant Radio


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2009)

I think an apology from Mr. Hill to the bbwarfield list is due.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> It looks like Covenant Radio has completely abandoned the Federal Vision:
> 
> Covenant Radio



Well, that is great news.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 6, 2009)

That is wonderful news! Now covenant radio has the potential to do great good.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 6, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I think an apology from Mr. Hill to the bbwarfield list is due.



Chris - I'm not sure making a third-party call for apologies to another list is appropriate... (?)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 6, 2009)

Well a general apology then. I'm glad he's not a shill for the FV any more; but he caused a great deal of offense and simply announcing a change of view doesn't seem to be sufficient to me.



toddpedlar said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I think an apology from Mr. Hill to the bbwarfield list is due.
> ...


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

Well there is still good news in the world, nice to know


----------



## Tim (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been listening to some of Covenant Radio lately and have wondered from time to time if they had a specific message they wanted to promote. One of the things they say is "do you know why you believe what you believe?". In one sense, I can see the value of having people on who may take an incorrect view of things. But on the other hand, I can see that those who may be new to the faith might get on the wrong track. 

Question: how much air time should we give to those who promote such views as the Federal Vision? Is there value in orthodox Christians listening to such arguments, in order to be more firmly established in their own orthodoxy?

I do NOT support Federal Vision.

-----Added 4/7/2009 at 04:04:29 EST-----

After reading the message posted on the Covenant Radio website, it may indeed be that the hosts were "into" Federal Vision and then saw it for what it was. It seems there was a change along the way.


----------



## re4med (Apr 10, 2009)

*Covenant Radio | My Perspective*

As the only host of Covenant Radio I am grateful and blessed to be allowed to post again on this board. I have learned much from my brothers and sisters while perusing as a guest and now am thankful to be able to offer my own two cents when it is warranted. 

Let me say a few things about the changes to Covenant Radio in order to help clear some things up:

1. My co-host and I had a disagreement with the way the program should be running. *Some* of this was centered around an eschatological difference/dispute that sprang up in late 2008. There were other issues that were involved and it would not be appropriate to mention them here.

2. After my co-host departed the program I reviewed some of the material and positions of the program and dropped all one-on-one interviews that could reasonably be considered as promoting "hyper-preterism". These programs are no longer available for download. Covenant Radio released a statement on this change here. There is also an audio statement on this matter here (7 minute mp3).

3. I began to review and rethink some of my positions regarding the Federal Vision. Covenant Radio released a statement regarding this position here. I also offered this statement when I returned to the Puritan Board.

Covenant Radio is still growing and learning. I would welcome any suggestions you may have to increase the benefit of the program. Please do not hesitate to contact me regarding any concern or suggestion you may have. There is a contact form at the Covenant Radio website for this purpose (or you can add your thoughts here as well).


----------



## Tim (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, wow!

William, I had no idea that you were the host of CR (I have seen you on the PB lately). Thanks for letting us know via the CR website about the changes. You know, I am probably going to listen to most of the older shows you have made - I think it is good to be able to understand the arguments of people with whom we disagree. I wouldn't recommend this to newer Christians, but it can be useful for those who already have a good foundation of orthodoxy.

I happen to like debates and disagreement because it really helps you understand what you believe and how strong you are in your position. I am a scientist and we do this all the time. It is good also for the Christian, for the right reasons (of coming closer to the truth and being stronger in it).


----------



## caoclan (Apr 10, 2009)

Reformed and always reforming. Praise God for your change, Bill, and the charity demonstrated by those who have disagreed and been offended and now welcome you with open arms. Truly fruit of the Spirit!


----------

